# mexico to uk electrical



## englishman (Dec 6, 2010)

just realised my netbook bought in mexico..........wont socket in uk. Can i buy the convertor in uk or need to buy it here ???
thanks !


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

englishman said:


> just realised my netbook bought in mexico..........wont socket in uk. Can i buy the convertor in uk or need to buy it here ???
> thanks !


You can buy an adapter in Mexico or the UK, whichever is most convenient. You can also buy them in most major airports. Not an adapter issue, but make your sure the power source is 110 and 220. Most netbooks and laptops are, so that shouldn't be an issue either.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

DNP said:


> . . . but make your sure the power source is 110 and 220. Most netbooks and laptops are, so that shouldn't be an issue either.


Actually, between 100 and 240. Get the adapter in UK.


----------

